
Track 8 Is a Beautiful, Metro-Inspired Music Player for the iPad - Wump
http://lifehacker.com/5908148/track-8-is-a-beautiful-metro%20inspired-music-player-for-the-ipad
======
jgeorge
It is indeed beautiful. If more people had ever bought a Zune music player
they would think the look and feel of this app was hauntingly familiar...

